# Road to Roasting



## Hasi

Okes folks.






..., on with my journey of stepping out of the box. A bit. Over time.

When I started home roasting some years ago, it didn't even feel like it was such an infectious thing. Obviously, I began for a reason, namely for the sake of decent espresso.

Intrigued by all the different taste notes there were to discover, I dug deeper and deeper into the topic - reading, roasting, talking to roasters, buying greens from around the world, reading cupping notes where available, helping out in cupping sessions of Quality Management and Product Development at a coffee company (they would employ a contract roaster, so no hands-on experience there).

Every time we had guests over, we received appreciation of some kind for what nice coffee we would serve them. It got me thinking. And investing









Home roasting becomes a somewhat expensive hobby, once you reach a certain level (of equipment that is). And if you want to take something with you along the way, education-wise, then roasting one batch every two weeks doesn't get you that far. So I started sharing roasts with interested friends and family, accumulating a >3kg weekly average. Some asked me why I wasn't selling the stuff... one of them being a dear friend who runs a nice little restaurant around the corner. He offered to list my coffee, exclusively. Well, that got me thinking again. And calculating.

A couple months back, I decided to give it a shot. And that's where it all got a bit complicated. Not in a totally bad way, but dealing with officials can be as frustrating as a power outage approaching second crack. So everything took a while, first and foremost I needed to obtain a permit to build a plant. Planning to roast in a dedicated space in our house, there was discussion around applicable designation of areas. Per se, local legislation will not distinguish between a small craft business and a fully automated industrial roasting plant with an hourly output of several tons. Nobody wants such a monstrous facility next door in a residential area, however, we were lucky to have exception handling processes in place. Gotta love my country for that! So the verdict is in: I may roast up to 1,000kg per year, up to 10hrs a week. It might sound a lot to folk like me, but I know we wouldn't be able to make a living from it alone: growing beyond these limits means moving out to an industrial quarter nearby.

But hey, it could be worse! Working a side-job from home, earning local reputation, learning how to actually run such a business at minimal risk...

The goal is to provide freshly roasted coffee to the region we're living in. Local roasteries are scarce, as is decent coffee. Our little business will not pivot around beardy hipsters in the first place, but rather focus on a coffee-to-the-people approach. Finding the balance between quality and pricing is key.

As we don't need to stress it, marketing/sales/distribution shall stay super low-key. I'd like to rely on word of mouth and see where it gets us.

Now, on paper the company is up and running. Until construction is finished, no selly selly. But I've got plenty of other things to clarify, anyways:

- Business plan - roughly done.

- Floor plans: done. (needed to obtain permit)

- Collect building and equipment offers: done.

- Apply for (subsidised) financing: WIP.

- Obtain bean samples: WIP (one supplier missing)

- Sample roasting, cupping, selecting: WIP (one supplier missing)

- Company name: done.

- Logo/CI: done.

- Website: WIP.

- Email address: done.

- Business phone line: WIP (split business from private, what a crucial bit!)

- Choose packaging: WIP (almost there)

- Order branded cups* - WIP (two samples each ordered last week)

- Book keeping: currently outsourced (due to lack of profound knowledge, Mrs. Hasi will learn along)

* espresso, flat white/americano, cappuccino - can't enter gastronomy without around here.

Please feel free to point me towards anything I could be missing or wishing to have thought of before







Also, I might simply have forgotten to put it down.

I'm going to post further progress as it happens, looking forward to any responses along the way!


----------



## ZappyAd

Sounds exciting - good luck with it.

Do you need insurance of any kind? e.g. if the roaster explodes will your current policy cover your premises and / or public liability

Do you need any kind of food standards agency officials to give you permission to sell foodstuffs? And do you need regular inspections for cleanliness and health and safety?

How will you distribute the goods? Is it via mail (can you get special rates for a business and will your local post office mind if you turn up with 100 bags to post) or will you deliver (are there regulations around storage and transportation).

Do you have a backup plan in case your equipment goes down? If you are supplying businesses presumably they will want a regular supply. If everything breaks is there something in place (either alternative equipment or an escape clause in your agreement) that means there are no issues?

Is all your customer related stuff GDPR compliant?

And can you get UPS for roasters just in case the power does go out before second crack?


----------



## Hasi

Thank you @ZappyAd quite some thinking went into your reply, appreciate it!

There you go, forgot to mention insurance is WIP









Until it's a business, the premises are covered by home insurance. Next thing to do is splitting the contract. No big deal.

Talking to assigned food inspector was the most relaxed discussion so far. He basically mentioned two things:

- everything up to 1.50m needs to be flat, washable surfaces

- workflow needs to be linear to avoid contamination after sterilisation (aka. roasting), which I took into account when drawing the blue prints, already

Distribution will be a mix of delivery and pick-up. I'm not aware of any special regulations around how to load a vehicle other than our Highway Code states (like securing cargo properly and in a way that it will not obstruct driver's view). But it's a viable point I will follow up on!

Machinery backup is a good question. For most items, I'm able to find a quick fix, but not for the Dalian Amazon 1kg roaster itself. Next to it, I use yet a smaller roaster for samples. It's a Quest M3. Obviously, not an ultimate backup - but I know this thingy inside out and can switch forth and back with no issues. Will have to find a solution for that as I don't believe it's a good idea to skip agreements with on-premise accounts. I'm working in beverage industry for over a decade now, feels like I kinda know what gastro folk can be like









GDPR is a spooky monster these days. WIP! Luckily, I can build on other people's experiences as the general discussion about it is around for a while now. Following the news closely!

Especially concerning company cell phones, it's a tricky thing: what if it's lost/stolen with all contacts aboard? Under private circumstances, oh pity, who cares? Woe betide you it's on business terms... *anyone around here willing to share their approach to GDPR?*

UPS might be overdoing it a bit. A torch, a wooden spoon long enough to reach in and some oven mitts alongside a CO2 extinguisher if things should really get ugly. That's been my emergency route so far. Oh and I'm volunteering in the local fire brigade. These things usually don't upset me much


----------



## Jacko112

Nothing to add @Hasi but good luck. Let us know when you're up & running so we can give it a try.


----------



## Hasi

Jacko112 said:


> Nothing to add @Hasi but good luck. Let us know when you're up & running so we can give it a try.


Thanks mate! Will give it a thought, exports and mail-order are topics in their own right









For now it's all about the process. I'd really want to get started before Christmas: opportunities waiting for some 250g corporate give-away bags two nearby businesses have already enquired about. Could use very well as a carrier to spread my beans around the area a bit...


----------



## jymbob

Disclaimer: not a lawyer. This is not legal advice, just what I've picked up building robust GDPR records into our product (which is specifically designed to hold personal information).

1. Don't do anything stupid or illegal. It may sound obvious, but it's worth stating. GDPR is a much needed update to the Data Protection Act, and it's a good thing, broadly speaking.

2. Don't store information you don't need.

3. Take reasonable steps to secure the information you have. The key word here is reasonable. If you're using a phone to store contact information, does it have a password/pin? Have you also signed up to a remote lock/wipe service if it does get lost/stolen?

4. Don't misuse the information you're storing. I've: don't spam everyone with emails, don't pass on your mailing list to a bloke down the pub who's got this great idea.

5. Read up on the 6 different reasons for storing information. I can't emphasise this enough. All the media attention is on "consent" but there are clauses in place to make sure you can function as a business. E.g. if you're delivering by post, you can't do that without an address, so even if a client hasn't specifically given you permission, you still have a right to store it, as it's "required to fulfill a contract"

PM me if you'd like some links to helpful articles and websites

J


----------



## Hasi

Great stuff!

Can't thank you enough @jymbob 

I can now be more specific asking local people in charge. Invaluable to have a starting point


----------



## johnealey

As a fall back you may want to investigate who else in your area either roasts coffee or is a roaster so that in the even the Dalian goes down you could head over to them (requires a bit of pre thought etc)

You might also want to hold some basic parts such as drive belt, the fan resister (see dalian experience thread, available from RS components or BB), spare PID etc poss also an extractor fan assembly (would stop short at heater element but then am close enough to BB to go for a drive if urgent). From previous posts sounds like you already got spare thermocouples and would also suggest if not already that you keep a paper copy of your best roast profiles with temps / damper settings should Laptop / Artisan corrupt in any way.

Not aware of a UPS that is not silly money to be able to run the Dalian at full chat however long term, dependant on No of power outs in your area, may look for a 2nd hand generator to cover those periods of foul weather etc.

Might also want to look to keep a box of "spare" coffee bags in case of delivery / supply issues i.e. start 1 box, have 1 ready, order another straight away. On a bag note, maybe a spare means of heat sealing even if only a "haired" partner with straightening tongs ( I have no need for Tongs but wife and daughter do!).

If ordering pre printed labels either have enough in for at least 6 months or pick a label size that is std so your printer not having to order in a special size that only gets cut once a year (simple but can derail you quickly)

You may also want to hold at least 5 days worth of stock (gasp! burnt at stake) given your target local market, as people will still treat as freshly roasted and added bonus is part way rested







. First orders to commercial customers liable to be large, plan for this bearing in mind they may then hold the stock for a while and your next order could be a way away (they will appreciate you holding a small stock when they invariably call at 10pm...)

All the above, nuggets picked up / worked out whilst was getting ready to do exactly as you are and before I got tempted back into my work field, now just doing F&F with a thought of one day....

All the best and hope it goes well (especially your export orders







)

John


----------



## MildredM

Congratulations on your endeavour!

Are you going to need a HACCP plan? Easy enough to set one up. It's really good for your own peace of mind rather than fulfilling regulations.


----------



## Hasi

Thanks @johnealey !

There's oh so many things to make your mind up when starting out... even as I type I keep putting them puzzle pieces together as far as possible









I've just put [keep roaster spares] (drive belt, PID, more dual thermocouples) on top of my list.

As I have to install an extractor fan and rigorous ducting, anyway, I specified it powerful enough it'll be able to replace the Amazon's very own fan in case of failure.

In our area, we hardly have power outages. When there's a severe weather warning, I might not even start roasting for best protection. I guess UPS or generator unit isn't a priority at the moment. But it's good to give it a thought!

In the end of the day, our house is set up to host solar cells and a battery (Tesla or Kreisel) once. Building the roastery has delayed our plans to actually put it up









Coffee bags are going to receive hand stamped labels for general info. A business card type ticket containing all details (variety, degree of roast, roasted date, price etc.) will be tacked on. Thus very flexible and separable. Also, a customer can use the ticket to label their own container...







All that stuff doesn't cost millions and is easy to store, so yes we're deffo bulk buying that! These attached chits we might source from an online business card provider... usually they're super responsive and back orders work by the click of a button.

As for stock, we're going to be roasting once a week in the beginning. I'm not totally convinced everybody must have everything at every time. I mean, yes it's what we're used to these days. On the other hand, running out of stock also sends a message. Obviously depending on situation, transmission and recipient, I may very well tell end customers: this product is much sought-after, I'd better be quicker next time. Not talking about creating artificial scarcity, just a little reminder/push towards terms like specialty, handicraft, value. Isn't it?

For gastronomy, no excuses of course. Here, we have something in mind (and planned) that would bridge shortages pretty well: the restaurant we are going to enter at first produce their own organic pasta which they also sell packaged for home use. Doing the same with coffee means freshly roasted beans on stock, if not sold over the counter the restaurant will use them the following week. Very curious about how this is going to work out!

Thanks @MildredM !

HACCP plan, yea it was quite funny discussing that with the officials, because none of them had ever commissioned a roastery before. They asked a lot of questions, of course. Concerning hazardous content, we agreed that heat impact and roasting time basically kill everything on or in the beans. Ending a roast/cooling shall not overlap with filling greens into the hopper so contamination is prevented. Packaging shall take place straight or at least soon after cooling, basically adhering to the linear workflow the roastery is going to be built for. I'll post some visualisations later on...! We'll be wearing work clothes and a cap that don't leave the place, including cotton gloves during packaging. Maybe that's overdoing it a bit, but we will have customers drop in eventually and they should see we're serious about cleanliness.

As for foreign bodies, the Dalian Amazon is small enough to apply sight (and hearing) control during/after the roast and while weighing and filling bags. If we miss something, the worst thing would be damaged grinder burrs. We would simply pay for that, maybe looking for some sort of insurance once we grow bigger? *How do others deal with this?*


----------



## Hasi

Sample bags arrived today!

Looks like them stand-up pouches will win the race. Only which colour... both have their advantages...


----------



## Tsangpa

Why not use both? The lighter one for lighter roasts and darker for darker roasts?

If it's just one colour I'd go for the lighter one


----------



## Hasi

Valid point!

Maybe a visual hint towards one of the following:

- blend v single origin

- regular v expensive/special

- light v dark roast

- certified v other

- B2B v B2C (not bean to cup, but business-to-consumer)

- small v big bag (ok, that would be obvious, anyway)

- free sample/bonus/giveaway v sales item

- delivery v stock item

I'll give it some more thought...


----------



## MildredM

Are you printing directly in to the bags or sticking a label on? And your logo, would the colours suit one bag more than the other? I really liked the CHC LSOL bags/logo etc - white bag, fresh and crisp logo


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Are you printing directly in to the bags or sticking a label on? And your logo, would the colours suit one bag more than the other? I really liked the CHC LSOL bags/logo etc - white bag, fresh and crisp logo


All basic info going directly on the bag will be stamped on at first (black ink for brown/natural bag, brown ink if we choose a white pouch).

We'll attach a (more colourful) paper tag with details to what's inside a particular bag.

That should make us flexible enough to offer different beans at all times as well as it enables us to buy smaller amounts: Pre-printed bags usually require quantity commitment beyond 7,000.

I laid out the logo to work in monochromatic mode (forward thinking







). We also have a second variant at hand that will most likely go on the bags.

Currently, if you look at my avatar image, there's beige elements - resembling brown paper colour... Given we expand later on, directly printed bags might look different, anyways. Good thing is, it all seems to work with one another, somehow. Then again, these are precisely the situations where I can get indecisive as f...k


----------



## Hasi

And now to something completely different... next to detailing the interior (update follows later today) I started the construction 

First of all, to remove an original building error: pavement out, concrete in. This is where the shop front comes in, so needs a flat and even surface. As I'm using space on our property where I've finished building the house only a year ago, I could've done this right in the first place... anyhow, here we go:










See them light cones of dust... that was the very low level of what I produced the other night. Couldn't even see where I was cutting from time to time 










Nice and straight.










Live view...


----------



## Hasi

Clean out and done.


----------



## Hasi

Was working on my own today, putting up a partition wall 

Everything is just leftovers from building our house, so no investment so far 

In the back there's going to be greens storage and weighing in before roasting...





































Love to do that kind of stuff! Getting things done visibly and tangibly is just so much nicer than sitting in front of an illuminated rectangle staring at tiny dots...


----------



## Drewster

Hasi said:


> Getting things done visibly and tangibly is just so much nicer than sitting in front of an illuminated rectangle staring at tiny dots...


Unfortunately "watching dots" (and hitting buttons to make them change) is much more lucrative (for me)....... despite a few escape attempts :-(

I hope you can continue doing "real" stuff!!


----------



## Hasi

Drewster said:


> Unfortunately "watching dots" (and hitting buttons to make them change) is much more lucrative (for me)....... despite a few escape attempts :-(
> 
> I hope you can continue doing "real" stuff!!


haha, so true!

At least today I shall continue (before I go changing dots in a rectangle again by tomorrow) - a bit dry walling should do it for a Sunday's worth of dust  ...and a beer!


----------



## Hasi

A little virtual update...:




























This is about how it should end up - let's see 

btw: Next to that sink will be a nice place for the Minima


----------



## Hasi

Step by step...

Some more dry walling for tomorrow's electric installations 

Now: tired.


----------



## Hasi

First day of electrification - done!

Over the weekend I can finish dry-walling (good as it's kinda getting old by now).

Today arrived some items as can be seen here 

Gave them bags and heat-seal a first try straight away:










Woohoooo!!  Hasi like this.


----------



## jymbob

You know you're meant to put stuff in the bag beforehand, right?


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> You know you're meant to put stuff in the bag beforehand, right?


Now that you mentioned it... 

Actually, there is!

Repacked my latest private reserve batch.

Figured that it wouldn't be wrong to have some sort of plunger/funnel long enough to push pouch bottoms in place. Otherwise filling them is a PITA... don't want to reach into the bag, gloves or not. Maybe going to interview a metalworker about this.

Although a bigger scoop might also do it... 

Bigger roasteries have their weighing and filling stations - just not affordable for us.


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Now that you mentioned it...
> 
> Actually, there is!
> 
> Repacked my latest private reserve batch.
> 
> Figured that it wouldn't be wrong to have some sort of plunger/funnel long enough to push pouch bottoms in place. Otherwise filling them is a PITA... don't want to reach into the bag, gloves or not. Maybe going to interview a metalworker about this.
> 
> Although a bigger scoop might also do it...
> 
> Bigger roasteries have their weighing and filling stations - just not affordable for us.


Something like a flour scoop may work if you can find one that fit's in the bag.


----------



## Hasi

Today saw the grinder arrive. Happy times!

Most items are here now - funny enough they're sitting around our basement waiting to be moved in.

So what's the status...



















Finally poured the concrete 

Dry walling 99% done - except for a 30cm high piece above cable channel. Need to wait for the outer wall and window elements to arrive before I can finish that corner.

Electric installations 80% done, only a bit of wiring and sockets left.

tbc by next week!


----------



## Hasi

Meanwhile...

One last (not so professionally looking) workshop-side cupping so we can make a first purchasing decision.










Get ready to ruuumble!

PS: please excuse them funny cups as I've spent ages desperately searching for 8 equally sized containers...


----------



## jimbojohn55

Just thinking - your USP Unique Selling Point, you say that good roast coffee is a rarity in your part of the world so you can grab some USP about your location -

Roasted at higher altitude for Tyrol freshness and fuller flavour - maybe not but you get my drift.

Add an online vlog about each coffee ?

Add social value by linking in a local charity in some way?

or make a list of the main Austrian roasters USP,s and find a gap- have a look internationally what do other top roasters use that may be appropriate for your roastery.

I always thank that the USP is often overlooked, people just need a small extra reason to choose or believe in this coffee over that coffee. Adding a story or message sells.

Its all looking good by the way


----------



## Hasi

Thanks @jimbojohn55 

Our part of the world  haha, yea maybe not on that large a scale... we have good coffees and a bunch of interesting small batch specialty roasters in Austria - which is a good thing! Quite a few, however, tend to lean towards the hip and nerdy side of coffee culture.

My mother would always say that whenever an original place becomes fashionable it'll be destroyed within a few years. Because who's gonna go there after it was a thing?

So that is going to be one main goal: stay grounded, don't do fancy pants stuff, don't attract too many hipsters, provide good coffee to the people, to the average Joe.

And we're gonna communicate that - everything will be simple and understandable. Offering a small selection in an affordable price range where local folk is still willing to pay for regional manufacture from organic and traceable raw materials.

Of course we'll be there to help customers unlock the taste, be it through explanatory roast on view type things or tasting sessions. But more out of an educational and recreational kind of motivation than to wank off over the finer details of some aloof brainfork 

The best part is, we'll only operate on demand and let word of mouth be our broadcast/marketing strategy. No need to instantly make a living from it 

Love the charity idea, mate!

It's one thing to offer environmentally friendly, sustainable, fair products - but it's yet another thing to give back to local community and people in need. On top of all the aforementioned aspects!


----------



## filthynines

"But more out of an educational and recreational kind of motivation than to wank off over the finer details of some aloof brainfork" might be my favourite sentence of all time.


----------



## jimbojohn55

filthynines said:


> "But more out of an educational and recreational kind of motivation than to wank off over the finer details of some aloof brainfork" might be my favourite sentence of all time.


^ agree - im going to start using that in everyday conversation - particularly with the coffin dodgers at the local church who keep blocking the road with their horrendously parked - look at the size of my pension 4x4s , but apparently its ok because their "just visiting church"

This Sunday I will be out in the road saying - "Hasi says your impeading me from pursuing my recreational motivations while you wank off over the finer details of some aloof brainfork"


----------



## Hasi

There you go...!


----------



## Hasi

Connecting the dots... sort of.

Sometimes it's about the little things - like filling joints and screw holes. But hullo, many a mickle makes a muckle!

Finally I ran out of plaster so have to hit the hardware store tomorrow.


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> "But more out of an educational and recreational kind of motivation than to wank off over the finer details of some aloof brainfork" might be my favourite sentence of all time.


The entertainment aspect of this forum never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> The entertainment aspect of this forum never ceases to amaze me


it's what makes us come back every day, not?


----------



## Nicknak

filthynines said:


> "But more out of an educational and recreational kind of motivation than to wank off over the finer details of some aloof brainfork" might be my favourite sentence of all time.


Trouble is it comes to my mind reading some posts









Also the coffin dodgers and pension 4x4 every time I get in my truck


----------



## Hasi

Decision time!

Here lay the latest cupping notes, very professionally draped on the living room floor.

We don't happen to have a suitable magnetic/pin board to fit them all on. In fact we don't have anything like that at all... so on the floor it shall be. 

All of a sudden it feels kinda tough to pick a foundation to build our brand on - haha!

Well then...


----------



## Hasi

Oh what a setback... after endless hours of cupping, reading through my notes, thinking and re-thinking I've placed my final enquiry the other night.

Guess what, moments ago I read about two of the core components for the espresso blend being fecking out of stock!! With one of them being listed as 1000+ bags available couple weeks ago. No way! Who bought all that?!

Aight, back to the start...


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Oh what a setback... after endless hours of cupping, reading through my notes, thinking and re-thinking I've placed my final enquiry the other night.
> 
> Guess what, moments ago I read about two of the core components for the espresso blend being fecking out of stock!! With one of them being listed as 1000+ bags available couple weeks ago. No way! Who bought all that?!
> 
> Aight, back to the start...


Flipping infuriating. Back to the . . . err floor board?!


----------



## DavecUK

Hasi said:


> Oh what a setback... after endless hours of cupping, reading through my notes, thinking and re-thinking I've placed my final enquiry the other night.
> 
> Guess what, moments ago I read about two of the core components for the espresso blend being fecking out of stock!! With one of them being listed as 1000+ bags available couple weeks ago. No way! Who bought all that?!
> 
> Aight, back to the start...


I'd take that as a big learning experience. I often had to drop on a good coffee quickly or it would all go within hours...not days. You rarely get the luxury of time to do a super meticulous taste testing and blend construction with the expectation that the particular and very specific coffees chosen are still going to be available. Unless of course they are not in particularly high demand...but then perhaps you don't want to buy them either if that's the case.

Perhaps I see it differently though as I don't really believe in blends the way the industry currently does things....I think there are far better ways to do blending both from a consumer and roasters perspective. Unfortunately the industry just isn't quite there yet and the whole thinking behind blends was really bulk supplies to the industry. This has perpetuated systems and ideas that dog the consumer of today.


----------



## Batian

Hasi said:


> Oh what a setback... after endless hours of cupping, reading through my notes, thinking and re-thinking I've placed my final enquiry the other night.
> 
> Guess what, moments ago I read about two of the core components for the espresso blend being fecking out of stock!! With one of them being listed as 1000+ bags available couple weeks ago. No way! Who bought all that?!
> 
> Aight, back to the start...


Keep your eyes on the offerings lists, these 'missing' coffees often miraculously reappear.

No idea why, maybe reconsidered orders after cupping a sample or just bad stock control?


----------



## Hasi

Yep, steep learning curve over here!

Deep breath and on to the next...


----------



## Hasi

Hasi said:


> Yep, steep learning curve over here!
> 
> Deep breath and on to the next...


----------



## Rogue_Coffee

Make good relationships with your green supplier, have them recommend stuff to you, ask them to send a sample and they will often save you a bag until you have tried it.


----------



## Hasi

Rogue_Coffee said:


> Make good relationships with your green supplier, have them recommend stuff to you, ask them to send a sample and they will often save you a bag until you have tried it.


 Good one, thanks mate!


----------



## moots

Hasi, I'm sure you mentioned bean scoops at some point. Is this any use?

Could be a brainfart on my part, obvs...

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/rattleware-kilo-scoop


----------



## Hasi

moots said:


> Hasi, I'm sure you mentioned bean scoops at some point. Is this any use?
> 
> Could be a brainfart on my part, obvs...
> 
> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/rattleware-kilo-scoop


that looks like a fun funnel!

but why 40 for a piece of plastic


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> that looks like a fun funnel!
> 
> but why 40 for a piece of plastic


Must've had sone serious R&D? I'm sure you coould make something similar for a fraction of the cost if you have access to a 3d printer or are any good a carving wood.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Must've had sone serious R&D? I'm sure you coould make something similar for a fraction of the cost if you have access to a 3d printer or are any good a carving wood.


I'd even have access to multiple 3D printers, however, operating them within beverage industry I've also learnt about their limitations with regard to food safety.

I'll look for a metal one, maybe a fodder shovel. The less it has to do with coffee the cheaper, I figured


----------



## moots

Hasi said:


> that looks like a fun funnel!
> 
> but why 40 for a piece of plastic


Middlepeople gotta eat?


----------



## Hasi

Lintel, outer wall complete with electric channeling - done 

Now I'll call 'em tomorrow so they release some window from where they've kept it for the longest time now...!

The wood you'll ask... well that's simply re-surrected formwork boards from pouring our concrete basement... with a little treatment


----------



## Hasi

Window front is in!

Some heavy ass elements that


----------



## Hasi

Oh yea, and a nice and clean core hole drilled for the ventilation. Gotta love this drilling equipment, stupidly I didn't take a pic...

Now what's left on the list:

- floor sealing

- latex paint on dry walls

- ventilation

- cupboards

- moving in

- stamps for kraft paper bags

- filling the website

- some stuff I keep forgetting

Stay tuned for some fine little details...


----------



## Dotix

Looking good - really enjoying to see the progress









Why only 1 hole?

I am assuming it will be for the roaster - how about room ventilation?

Or you are planning to share it between the roaster and room ventilation?


----------



## Hasi

Dotix said:


> Looking good - really enjoying to see the progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why only 1 hole?
> 
> I am assuming it will be for the roaster - how about room ventilation?
> 
> Or you are planning to share it between the roaster and room ventilation?


Haha, yea same here!

Above hole is the outlet, inlet will go through the wooden lintel. Therefore, it takes a different drill.

Up here (post #21) you can see roughly where the ventilation will go: in through the lintel - leading into storage - into roastery through a slot in storage door - up the hood and out to the East









As far as my plans go, the roaster will not have a direct connexion but rather use its very own fan to blow upwards and into the open hood. That because I want to see the fumes. There's some clues that you can draw from their colour and intensity. If it turns out awkward (e.g. smoked Hasi or gas mask Hasi) no doubt I'll connect it.

As discussed and agreed on with the metal worker just the other night (over a local craft beer whose brewer brought us together... gotta love our community!), the hood will look quite differently. It's gonna be a box-shaped stainless steel monster! Haha, but I'm sure it will still fit the scene pretty well.


----------



## Hasi

Hasi said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> One last (not so professionally looking) workshop-side cupping so we can make a first purchasing decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready to ruuumble!
> 
> PS: please excuse them funny cups as I've spent ages desperately searching for 8 equally sized containers...


Equally sized containers? - got hundreds now  earlier this week we welcomed our branded cups. All palletised, still. Most of them at least, because we wanted to use a few ourselves  pics will follow...


----------



## Hasi

Busy weekend so far 

Had my mate Walter over who helped my with the facade (easy stuff for him he's running a company specialising in manufacturing and trading wood shingles as well as teaching customers how to apply them). So we had a great day, fun and a beer or two, however need to rest my weary bones now. Totally didn't expect this tiny area to be intense labour...










Like an office job, eh?










Final "shingeling"...










Air intake, Hasi style.

PS: check out his website (even though in German, just look for the references   ) http://www.holzschindel.at


----------



## moots

Looking great Hasi, coming along really nicely!


----------



## Hasi

Poured in some self levelling screed today. Even though it'll turn matte upon drying, this is about the surface finish we're likely be looking for when it's a-sealing time:






Oh yea, and I didn't rest at all but rather been sanding them damn dry walls the other night. So I could paint a base coat on them - early in the morning (you know the tune).


----------



## joey24dirt

So can I formally wage interest and put my name down for the VIP opening evening tickets please?!

This looks amazing. I'm so going to suggest my honeymoon location round at hasi's


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> So can I formally wage interest and put my name down for the VIP opening evening tickets please?!


Can I come too . . .



> This looks amazing. I'm so going to suggest my *honeymoon* location round at hasi's


Whoa! Is there something we should know?!!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Can I come too . . .
> 
> Whoa! Is there something we should know?!!!!!


Calm down M, I proposed 6 years ago so clearly this is one of those long term engagements haha. Kids got in the way of us saving for wedding, and still are


----------



## Hasi

Haha you funny lot 

With half the forum showing up I'd so go insane you'd have to visit me at a psychiatric ward, instead. If they'd allow you in, that is.

Nah, everybody is welcome, now or later  Salzburg Airport isn't even far away...

Honeymoon? When that happens I'll create my own "Moonsooned Honey Bar" to your honours. Though not sure yet whether it'll be cocktail or coffee or dietary supplement.


----------



## Hasi

Guess what's in there?












Them!


----------



## joey24dirt

So cool. You should have an online store and sell them..... and then also sell some other bits made from skateboards 

Nah seriously, this is going to be epic when up and running. Really enjoying the process of you getting sh!t done


----------



## jimbojohn55

This has to be biggest and best technically 'domestic-ish' coffee corner ever









Loving the shingle finish, I can see now the wisps of smoke winding there way down the hillside to the local village.

also got to love self levelling compound - makes for a great level floor and can be sealed easily

Have you decided on signage yet ? something subtle near the door or a large revolving neon sign


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> This has to be biggest and best technically 'domestic-ish' coffee corner ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the shingle finish, I can see now the wisps of smoke winding there way down the hillside to the local village.
> 
> also got to love self levelling compound - makes for a great level floor and can be sealed easily
> 
> Have you decided on signage yet ? something subtle near the door or a large revolving neon sign


Haha thanks Jim!

And your LaPav will have its home in there 

Let's go for the 3m dia. revolving neon globe then! Or coffee cup? Or roaster? Or Hasi?! ...I'll set up a poll 

Nah, not gonna follow an in-yer-face approach. However, the cave is well hidden from street views, so needs some sort of 'here we are'!

Tinkering with a stencil on these planks to the left:










Maybe spray painted, maybe branded (like real men would do - at the brink of torching their home)... let's see


----------



## joey24dirt

Quick fix..... "yellow snow" arrow on the left bank.... done


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Quick fix..... "yellow snow" arrow on the left bank.... done


Not so fast mate!

Need beers... erm fuel to ramp up some pressure first


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Not so fast mate!
> 
> Need beers... erm fuel to ramp up some pressure first


----------



## coffeechap

Shame that skate boards aren't bigger as Joey would be rustling up a multicoloured inlay sign for you


----------



## Batian

Signage.

Chainsaw carved coffee bean and cup?

Beehive (those that know will understand) with coffee bean and cup. Either as a flat board or 3D?


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Shame that skate boards aren't bigger as Joey would be rustling up a multicoloured inlay sign for you


 @joey24dirt would you have really long long boards lying around?!


----------



## jimbojohn55

soooo- my vote is for a hasi sign projected either into the night sky aka Batman style or onto the driveway, that and the roasting smoke and your half way to a cafe DJ set up.

also the Pav will need its own spot light, smoke machine and revolving stand with a GoGo dancer either side (one female and the other male of course)


----------



## Hasi

bring on some more Monday morning hilarity please!


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hasi said:


> @joey24dirt would you have really long long boards lying around?!


why not just stain up some 2x1" plain timber in different colours


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> soooo- my vote is for a hasi sign projected either into the night sky aka Batman style or onto the driveway, that and the roasting smoke and your half way to a cafe DJ set up.
> 
> also the Pav will need its own spot light, smoke machine and revolving stand with a GoGo dancer either side (one female and the other male of course)


Not something like this?










(the guy to the right)


----------



## coffeechap

Is that you to the left


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Is that you to the left


not yet


----------



## coffeechap

I think travel costs to the next forum day may be somewhat elevated


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> I think travel costs to the next forum day may be somewhat elevated


 save up save up!

Eurowings is doing Stansted - Salzburg for 57 GOP (good old pounds)


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> @joey24dirt would you have really long long boards lying around?!


There's a few kids locally have them. Give me a couple of days and I'll hook you up


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> save up save up!
> 
> Eurowings is doing Stansted - Salzburg for 57 GOP (good old pounds)


We had better get a move on. 2020 will be on us before we know it!


----------



## Hasi

Update is, there is no update!

It's nice when you have a level and seamless floor. But it's a forking PITA when you must not step on it for more than a week now!!

I'm taking this straight to the Forum Rants thread, gosh... falling waaay behind the stupid schedule


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Update is, there is no update!
> 
> It's nice when you have a level and seamless floor. But it's a forking PITA when you must not step on it for more than a week now!!
> 
> I'm taking this straight to the Forum Rants thread, gosh... falling waaay behind the stupid schedule


Back to the future lied to us. We should have hoverboards by now meaning you wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Back to the future lied to us. We should have hoverboards by now meaning you wouldn't have a problem.


 @joey24dirt would've chopped them up and turned hover tampers already...


----------



## joey24dirt

Let's have some pictures of this untouchable flooring then please


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Let's have some pictures of this untouchable flooring then please


Well, nothing special. Matte grey and even. And it has some darker spots where it forking won't dry!

But I have to get there now to empty the dehumidifier, anyway, so will do as requested... please hold the line...


----------



## Hasi

There you have it.

See them darker areas? Devil knows why that is... and the sealing guy said they would need to disappear before he'd show to rub in his stuff.


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> There you have it.
> 
> See them darker areas? Devil knows why that is... and the sealing guy said they would need to disappear before he'd show to rub in his stuff.


What's the temperature like in there? Sometimes it can take a bit longer ti cure when cold.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> What's the temperature like in there? Sometimes it can take a bit longer ti cure when cold.


Around 15-17°C, next to an electrical heater/blower that runs on low output dehumidification also creates smaller amounts of heat. Had it heated up to around 25°C between day 3 and 6.


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> There you have it.
> 
> See them darker areas? Devil knows why that is... and the sealing guy said they would need to disappear before he'd show to rub in his stuff.


Doh! It's where the body is hidden..............!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Doh! It's where the body is hidden..............!!!!!!!!!


Now that you didn't mention which type of 'body' there'd be hiding AND if our little one had his way, we'd be digging for dinosaurs now...

To me this looks more like an anti body, or maybe it's Chinese for 'good luck'... who knows...


----------



## Tsangpa

Might be a gas pipe under there. It certainly has the shape of a pipe route and gas pipes sometimes create extra moisture in the ground around them. One gas engineer I knew could tell the route a pipe took through a garden based on the way the grass was growing more densely in the area around it.


----------



## Hasi

Tsangpa said:


> Might be a gas pipe under there. It certainly has the shape of a pipe route and gas pipes sometimes create extra moisture in the ground around them. One gas engineer I knew could tell the route a pipe took through a garden based on the way the grass was growing more densely in the area around it.


Oh that would be thrilling!

Wish we had a gas pipe near our house to connect a roaster...

But I've built this house and can tell you there is absolutely nothing underneath


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Oh that would be thrilling!
> 
> Wish we had a gas pipe near our house to connect a roaster...
> 
> But I've built this house and can tell you there is absolutely nothing underneath


Well there wasn't when you built it anyway


----------



## Hasi

Another throwing-heat-money-out-the-window type weekend didn't yield much better results. By now I believe these spots aren't moist areas but rather somehow tinted/pigmented... come tomorrow hopefully someone capable of measuring building moisture shows up


----------



## moots

If you have a laser thermometer handy, are these areas cooler?

(or warmer...)


----------



## Hasi

moots said:


> If you have a laser thermometer handy, are these areas cooler?
> 
> (or warmer...)


Not anymore  after all the heat I pumped into that little chamber.

Also, the only near field probe I have handy is what the kids and I usually wrangle about upon their refusal to letting me take their in-ear temp  ...but I'll check it out when I'm back home tonight


----------



## Hasi

Oh... where's all the updates?

Well then, checked with kidses thermometer and there was no forking difference. Talked to the floor people, floor people talked to one another, agreed that they would take the risk. Sealing guy showed up and sealed for heaven's sake.

edit: in a shirt.










Now waiting for it to - guess what?

Dry.


----------



## Hasi

Wednesday it shall be cupboard time!

Until then... erm, I have to wait... and then paint them walls! Two colours, so I have no idea how it will turn out to even be possible.


----------



## Hasi

Meanwhile... doing some pre-production samples 










Sorry those who can't read German... it's the law around here to use it on packaging.

Anyhow, it's all stamped. Literally as @MildredM said, like playing (at the) post office  great fun!

The headline and subtitle (stuff between twig and box) is a separate stamp so we're economically flexible with naming of different varietals, blends etc.

It was an ultimately satisfying process to develop label contents, design layout, order and test stamps. Mrs. Hasi helped big time with background knowledge and rigorous research on labelling regulations. So happy now, the both of us


----------



## Scotford

Hasi are you sending out wholesale samples yet? Really great work going on there, btw.


----------



## Hasi

Scotford said:


> Hasi are you sending out wholesale samples yet? Really great work going on there, btw.


 I like your thinking!

Although I haven't yet made up my mind on exports, I'll let you guys know about all progress (e.g. the last bit being when I'm done profiling )

Once it becomes a thing, I'm going to play it safe and talk to @Glenn first


----------



## Scotford

Hasi said:


> Once it becomes a thing, I'm going to play it safe and talk to @Glenn first


Yeah good call.

I'll gladly give you a QC rundown and a good ol shot at a UK account when you get to a place you're happy with


----------



## Hasi

Scotford said:


> Yeah good call.
> 
> I'll gladly give you a QC rundown and a good ol shot at a UK account when you get to a place you're happy with


Wow thanks mate!

Must be Christmas time


----------



## Scotford

Hasi said:


> Wow thanks mate!
> 
> Must be Christmas time


Keeping it in the famalam and all that


----------



## Hasi

Speaking of famalam


----------



## Hasi

Been to the workshop today... sneak peek time!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Been to the workshop today... sneak peek time!


If that's your workshop then I'm just going to burn mine down in a fit of jealousy


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> If that's your workshop then I'm just going to burn mine down in a fit of jealousy


Hahahaaa nooo, that's at the local carpenter's


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Hahahaaa nooo, that's at the local carpenter's


Was just gonna ask you where you found the antique finish for your floor!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Hahahaaa nooo, that's at the local carpenter's


Phew......


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Phew......


... but them cabinets there... they go in the roastery come tomorrow


----------



## jimbojohn55

got to admire the belt sander in the background - that's a bigun


----------



## joey24dirt

jimbojohn55 said:


> got to admire the belt sander in the background - that's a bigun


I spotted that too Jim. Serious kit there


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> got to admire the belt sander in the background - that's a bigun


haha yea, the owner took over his father's business already years ago - he's still got all sorts of old and sturdy machinery. Gotta love the golden age of build quality!

Will take a few more pics upon my next stroll through the premises


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Was just gonna ask you where you found the antique finish for your floor!


could've made it, not a prob... well, actually there would've been a problem: food safety.

EU regulations basically want all food processing premises to look like a slaughter house. Lord knows why...

I'm trying my best to stay in line with the law but keep a cosy atmosphere. Doesn't leave much room for a nice floor, though.


----------



## Teejay

Just read through this thread, looks very impressive and a good looking end product.

The very best of luck with it all.


----------



## Hasi

Hey it's 2AM and I've just finished preparing for tomorrow's arrival of above cabinets!

Piece of cake. Just a little paint here, a little joint sealer there... yea? It's gotten a bit late anyhow.










Light to dark, top to bottom  White goes first. And then...










Anthracite grey! Latex paint for food safety... but on with the show:


----------



## genecaffe

woww,

then good rest Hasi: D


----------



## Hasi

Wasn't for too long though, shortly before 5 my older son would show at the bedroom door saying he couldn't get back to sleep for he's had a nightmare. D'oh...

... that justifies for added coffee intake.


----------



## filthynines

Legendary.


----------



## Nicknak

It is a joy watching these projects coming together (alive)


----------



## Hasi

Meanwhile: total chaos!


----------



## Nicknak

Space is getting smaller all the time. ..

Those units take me make a few years .









You will be up and running in the new year


----------



## jimbojohn55

what light fittings are you going with?


----------



## Jony

jimbojohn55 said:


> what light fittings are you going with?


Bent One's


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Space is getting smaller all the time. ..
> 
> Those units take me make a few years .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be up and running in the new year


Having a couple days off the following weeks I wanna push it over the finish line  still a long way to go, though!

It'll be a cosy cabin to work in, but due to the slightly dusty smoky nature of roasting you really want to store away everything... so preferring cupboards over space.



jimbojohn55 said:


> what light fittings are you going with?


I've left this question unanswered for the longest time for I wanted to put everything in its place first. Then, get a feeling for what's needed and where.

Maybe taking one of these, cut to length, mill out a channel, glue in an LED strip?










On the other hand, brew boiler halves would make for nice shades...


----------



## jimbojohn55

I've left this question unanswered for the longest time for I wanted to put everything in its place first. Then said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181219/649acf4ee16320798513d97afe14078d.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Led,s in branches sounds nice, reminds of a German design group in the mid 80s i saw an exhibition they did, it was mostly natural branches with neon tubes, it worked well, I think the group was called Art Flight or something similar, LED strips should look great cut in.


----------



## Hasi

Today, in front of a hectic crowd of approximately zero nosy reporters one might have missed that guy Hasi mutter, 'A little step for mankind, but a giant leap for... us down there!'

 it slowly takes form. What a relief! But wait, isn't there something missing?!


----------



## Nicknak

Looking good .....

Do you not rest ?

Christmas opening then ..


----------



## MildredM

It really is looking amazing









What's missing? The roaster?

(Dashing off to have another look!)


----------



## Hasi

Thanks folks! 

Especially for contributing artists @MildredM @Snakehips @jimbojohn55 @joey24dirt and @DavecUK 



MildredM said:


> It really is looking amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's missing? The roaster?
> 
> (Dashing off to have another look!)


The roaster... as well as the ventilation 

Need to do one last garage roast before the weekend, therefore the no-show on site 

In image 4 we have (at least a corner of) the greens weighing table, where I stood to take the cellphone photo (sorry for that...) will be two pallets hosting them coffee bags.

From there it goes to image 1 (right) and 4 (behind Jim's LaDiva) - where the magic happens!

Image 2 and 5 show packaging area, with built-in calibrated scales to the right (LCD display above, no power yet as electric plug in cabinet is missing).


----------



## jimbojohn55

That Grinder needs a Pope sticker or two, in order to let it embraces its heritage, will send you a couple to use or you can just stick them on your car boots .&#8230;&#8230;...mind you advertising that you are king of the grinders may attract the wrong kind of attention.

also what you need along the wall of the roastery is about 7 different lever machines in a row









Microcimbali, Caravel, Pedretti Kim, Pavoni, Bruni Brunella, Faema Feamina, La Peppina,


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Looking good .....
> 
> Do you not rest ?
> 
> Christmas opening then ..


I may rest one day, in peace, hopefully in distant future 

Until then, I'm living full throttle. Guess that's why I'm close friends with coffee


----------



## Snakehips

That really is looking top notch !!!


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> That Grinder needs a Pope sticker or two, in order to let it embraces its heritage, will send you a couple to use or you can just stick them on your car boots .&#8230;&#8230;...mind you advertising that you are king of the grinders may attract the wrong kind of attention.
> 
> also what you need along the wall of the roastery is about 10 different lever machines in a row


 haha, yea 10+ obviously!

A museum of sorts would be really... err... a nightmare to dust off.

Ohh great! Looking forward to that - gotta looove Pope stickers  actually everybody should have one.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hasi said:


> haha, yea 10+ obviously!
> 
> A museum of sorts would be really... err... a nightmare to dust off.
> 
> Ohh great! Looking forward to that - gotta looove Pope stickers  actually everybody should have one.


that's why I got a few more printed


----------



## ashcroc

Loving the 2 different machine quality control route you've chosen. Gotta make sure your roasts work for both pump & lever!



jimbojohn55 said:


> also what you need along the wall of the roastery is about 7 different lever machines in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcimbali, Caravel, Pedretti Kim, Pavoni, Bruni Brunella, Faema Feamina, La Peppina,


He's already 14,285714% (comma used instead of decimal point for the benefit of hasi) of the way there!


----------



## joey24dirt

Yeah, I mean it looks ok..... 

Wow and more wow. What a thing of beauty you have there. Really looking forward to seeing this thing open, and if I'm allowed into Austria, I'll definitely come pay you a visit


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah, I mean it looks ok.....


Thanks Joe, appreciate it!

In light of the above, I couldn't possibly think of a reason why they wouldn't deny your entry.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Loving the 2 different machine quality control route you've chosen. Gotta make sure your roasts work for both pump & lever!
> 
> He's already 14,285714% (comma used instead of decimal point for the benefit of hasi) of the way there!


And some V60, Chemex, Moka pot as well as an Aeropress... I am also wondering... 

Nice Komma detail mate  love it!

14-something sounds like a whole lot already... guess you'll be able to tell how well the business is going by how many more there'll show up


----------



## Hasi

Slowly getting there...!



















Ventilation and computer connection are yet another topic... let's see!


----------



## martinierius

This topic is like binge watching a series on Netflix discovering the last episodes are still being recorded...


----------



## MildredM

Nice sacks


----------



## Hasi

The most obvious nightly Christmadness activity... cupping for profiles 

It's only 35 samples...


----------



## jimbojohn55

35 samples - you must be planning to stay awake till new year then


----------



## mmmatron

Lovely sacks!


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> 35 samples - you must be planning to stay awake till new year then


Haha, well my caffeine sensitivity is on a steady decline (couldn't think of any other reason to open a roastery...)

With everybody else having gone to bed by now my options were kinda limited: either drink or cup... hooray! I'll drink after I'm done cupping


----------



## Hasi

mmmatron said:


> Lovely sacks!


you're just being the second woman in my whole life telling me that...


----------



## johnealey

Quality, very nice. Lovely looking roaster too









John


----------



## Hasi

johnealey said:


> Quality, very nice. Lovely looking roaster too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


I'm sure you mean the operator!


----------



## johnealey

if you wish, spirit of Christmas and all









John


----------



## Hasi




----------



## Hasi

how did Led Zeppelin put it... "cause you know sometimes words have two meanings"


----------



## mmmatron

Hasi said:


> you're just being the second woman in my whole life telling me that...


I can't believe you've never been complimented on your sacks before. Sheltered life


----------



## hotmetal

CFUK/AT Großes Kaffeeklatsch 2019 bei Hasi...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> CFUK/AT Großes Kaffeeklatsch 2019 bei Hasi...
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

Roasting to profile, cupping, blending, getting ready for 2019


----------



## filthynines

Hey Hasi - I think what you're doing is amazing. I wish you the very best of luck! I'm curious (and have a personal question that you don't have to answer): do you have a day job? And if so, what is it? You are jumping into this with both feet and I can tell what a huge commitment of time and money you're making, so that made me wonder what else you do?


----------



## Hasi

filthynines said:


> Hey Hasi - I think what you're doing is amazing. I wish you the very best of luck! I'm curious (and have a personal question that you don't have to answer): do you have a day job? And if so, what is it? You are jumping into this with both feet and I can tell what a huge commitment of time and money you're making, so that made me wonder what else you do?


Thanks mate  really appreciate it 

In my day job they call me an industrial designer, working in beverage industry for over a decade now, where I'm responsible for a variety of things including fridges, POS tools and primary packaging.

Yes, I'm going to great lengths with all this, although it's "only" commercialising my favourite pastime - for the time being. You might choose between it being building or roasting 

Until now, most of the images contain either scrap material/leftovers from building our house or equipment I've already had. Apart from the grinder that I wouldn't have bought if if weren't for a bigger cause  and the cupboards my carpenter friend did at a very acceptable fare...

The ability to sell my product regularly allows for a nicer purchasing strategy as well as forcing me to learn and improve my skill set. And it shall ultimately pay off. So it's benefit and motivation at the same time. At one point in hopefully not so distant future 

In other news:

The blend stands and is resting now. Next year we will be able to get it onto the espresso machine to check whether we decided for the right mixture... will keep you posted on the progress, of course!


----------



## Hasi

PS: I do have a sensory coffee background, as the corporation I'm working at also runs a coffee brand and I'm part of their product development and quality management activities.

PPS: "we" is me and a dear friend and gastronomer/wine and beer sommelier/craft beer brewer/2015 Austrian craft beer champion - he's got about the nose you need to be helpful with tasting


----------



## filthynines

That sounds like a recipe for success! Very cool - I'm going to keep watching for sure


----------



## Hasi

Yesternight I've spent hours at the computer programming our cash register. It's the law around here to run a fool-proof (err... fraud-proof  ) system with an online link to the fiscal authorities as soon as handling cash. There may apply a certain threshold (7.5k€ annually) - staying below one can go without such a system. Although, we're planning to sell more than that come next year. Switching and learning its functions at a later stage bears the risk of getting stressed out.

Interestingly, all you need is a computer and a receipt printer. There's quite nice compliant software/apps/web platforms that come for free until you reach a certain revenue or number of receipts per month.

Now we have a basic Samsung tablet lying around. That we can use also on the go, which totally makes sense when out on a delivery tour.

The receipt printer is a BT enabled device, got it off Amazon for small money. The only downside is, there are no BPA-free thermal paper rolls. So that will be about the most unhealthy thing we have 










The most laborious and grey matter requiring task was to find a filling logic for the screen display: there's 250g and 500g bags, different varieties, different roast levels, on-premise drinks and all that jazz.

But until midnight I had it all together. almost 100 positions (including spacers!) arranged on four pages. Check.


----------



## Hasi

Oh yes, and then was this spreadsheet action of late... in need of a proper offer and invoice document for wholesale and mail order customers, I wrote a few pages in Excel and ported it to the tablet... here's the outcome:










It's all dropdown menus so nothing should go wrong 

And I had to go through some lengthy reads of what shall/needs to be contained in an incoive... d'oh...


----------



## GeoSabo

Hasi,

Are you up and running now?

I am late to this thread but from what I can see you might want to consider cashflow and budget. From my experience, the numbers are most important.


----------



## 9719

GeoSabo said:


> Hasi,
> 
> Are you up and running now?
> 
> I am late to this thread but from what I can see you might want to consider cashflow and budget. From my experience, the numbers are most important.


Yeah he's completely snowed  under


----------



## Hasi

Playing low key at the moment, but yes we're all set.

Apart from satisfying our own curiosity and caution and foresight, business planning has been one major ingredient to get financing accepted.

We just need to create the turnover we've been calculating with  nah, it's been a very conservative calculation... remember, we're doing this for the fun of it, next to working a regular 9-5. Sort of...


----------



## iroko

Finally caught up with your roasting adventure, what a fantastic job you've done Hasi, wishing you the best of luck from all the hard work you've done.


----------



## Hasi

Thx mate!

Little update from the restaurant we're already delivering to... owner just told me what a positive impact it has already after two weeks. Numerous guests have noticed and commented on the improvement in cup quality - quite a few have also shown interest in getting in touch with us or inquiring to buy beans, stupid enough our business cards (stamped, obviously) aren't there yet 

Heading over there now for a little chat on whether we can also supply 250g bags to be sold from there... I mean, why not? Owner was actually suggesting it 

In other news, today also saw a first business delivery to a local company in need of 2kgs a week for their office B2C machines. Some might argue it's not the ideal environment for specialty coffee, but there's absolutely nothing wrong with a steadily returning happy customer!

Two more of this type in the works... gotta love the turnover it creates  not?

Now we're figuring out exact opening hours for the casual shopper. Not the easiest task with kids and a regular job next to it. There should be a bit of weekends left after all. We'll see about that until... well, the weekend!

Ordered some post-able cardboard packaging today, the upcharge we have to factor in still shocks me. But there's no way around postage costs, eh?


----------



## MildredM

This all sounds SO positive, Hasi - it's great hearing things are already going really well


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Thx mate!
> 
> Little update from the restaurant we're already delivering to... owner just told me what a positive impact it has already after two weeks. Numerous guests have noticed and commented on the improvement in cup quality - quite a few have also shown interest in getting in touch with us or inquiring to buy beans, stupid enough our business cards (stamped, obviously) aren't there yet
> 
> Heading over there now for a little chat on whether we can also supply 250g bags to be sold from there... I mean, why not? Owner was actually suggesting it
> 
> In other news, today also saw a first business delivery to a local company in need of 2kgs a week for their office B2C machines. Some might argue it's not the ideal environment for specialty coffee, but there's absolutely nothing wrong with a steadily returning happy customer!
> 
> Two more of this type in the works... gotta love the turnover it creates  not?
> 
> Now we're figuring out exact opening hours for the casual shopper. Not the easiest task with kids and a regular job next to it. There should be a bit of weekends left after all. We'll see about that until... well, the weekend!
> 
> Ordered some post-able cardboard packaging today, the upcharge we have to factor in still shocks me. But there's no way around postage costs, eh?


Congrats. Sounds like you've hit the ground running!

The coffee ahop I occasionally buy beans from fill up 250g bags from the stock they're using so they don't just sit on the shelves going stale.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## jymbob

ashcroc said:


> Congrats. Sounds like you've hit the ground running!
> 
> The coffee ahop I occasionally buy beans from fill up 250g bags from the stock they're using so they don't just sit on the shelves going stale.
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


Fill a bag, eh? I've been served beans in a takeaway cup before...


----------



## ashcroc

jymbob said:


> Fill a bag, eh? I've been served beans in a takeaway cup before...


'Twas a Volcano branded bag so the roastery got the advertising! Even had a space for them to write on the variety & roast date.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> 'Twas a Volcano branded bag so the roastery got the advertising! Even had a space for them to write on the variety & roast date.
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


That's actually a fun idea!

However, both me and the owner prefer ready-made bags (I do for the sealed freshness and he for the ease of use).

As just agreed on, it'll be the other way round for us: if he's running low on beans or if one or another bag on display threatens to go past its best days, he might as well use up what's there.

Excitement ahead, that's for sure!


----------



## Nicknak

@Hasi when can we buy some


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> @Hasi when can we buy some


Shipping packaging, export conditions and Brexit-maybe-later-policies need to be sorted,... I'll let you know 

edit: oh yes, and labelling regulations...


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Shipping packaging, export conditions and Brexit-maybe-later-policies need to be sorted,... I'll let you know
> 
> edit: oh yes, and labelling regulations...


If you can get sorted before the current march brexit deadline it'll be a simple EU transaction....At least for a little while.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Hasi

Haha true - afterwards it'll be a simple put a tenner in an envelope transaction


----------



## Hasi

Latest stamps have arrived - business card time... oh wait, where's the paper... :/


----------



## Hasi

13 roasts today - wow, erm, remind me folks... why do I have such a small roaster?


----------



## ashcroc

Fingers crossed you considered space for a larger roaster in the build. 

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Fingers crossed you considered space for a larger roaster in the build.
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


Too late...

nah, it's always been the idea to start off small - when the time comes, we may rent a bigger, more central place (well, at least down in the village ) while keeping current location as our lab and office. And maybe for events...?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Too late...
> 
> nah, it's always been the idea to start off small - when the time comes, we may rent a bigger, more central place (well, at least down in the village ) while keeping current location as our lab and office. And maybe for events...?


*books tickets for Austria*

See you soon then. I'll just wait for the event


----------



## moots

joey24dirt said:


> *books tickets for Austria*
> 
> See you soon then. I'll just wait for the event


Hopefully you've got room in your case for a stowaway 

Austrian wine, just like their espresso , is very good


----------



## Hasi

Just a few impressions of packaging our samples...










It's all about stamps...  the cool thing with this one: it acts as company stamp for correspondence as well as for business cards as well as providing the fun of hopelessly overbranding cardboard boxes 










Starting to feel like a pizza take-out...










Add wood shavings as a filler... and a couple bags to go!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Just a few impressions of packaging our samples...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about stamps...  the cool thing with this one: it acts as company stamp for correspondence as well as for business cards as well as providing the fun of hopelessly overbranding cardboard boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to feel like a pizza take-out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add wood shavings as a filler... and a couple bags to go!


That's awesome. So do you need my address or have you got it


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> That's awesome. So do you need my address or have you got it


I have it figured out a long time ago 

But I'll need the bigger box to match your intake... (which shipped along those pictured above...)

Oh, did I spoil the surprise?!


----------



## Hasi

Just returned from a wine tasting and dinner I gave my mother as a Christmas present. Taken place at the restaurant who serve our coffee, they had their favourite winemaker over to present their products, alongside a very very delicious 5-course meal 

After the tasting they called me out, saying something like, 'and we've also got this coffee roaster guy among us tonight, and we're very pleased with that stuff too...' so they faced an instant order of 20+ shots and I was more than happy to step in 

Feedback was overwhelming, quite a few showed me a thumbs up or commented positively. In the end, there were two cappuccinos on order and I played low key, since I didn't know whether steam wand I never used before would act up... but then I silently gave it a try and voila it worked out. Quickly poured two tulips as learned in LAC2018  and out they went!

Haha, what an evening!

It all came together so nicely... and I could really feel how the passion I have for coffee would translate to the guests, even though the original setting would be quite different...


----------



## jimbojohn55

well done - word of mouth and taste for that matter is the best form of advertising, I like to think of it this way- we don't trust adverts and marketing but we will buy a car based on a few words from someone we know









When does the website go live?


----------



## joey24dirt

Ahh that's such a cool situation to have been in. Definitely shows the passion for the coffee and the business. I bet it felt amazing afterwards


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> well done - word of mouth and taste for that matter is the best form of advertising, I like to think of it this way- we don't trust adverts and marketing but we will buy a car based on a few words from someone we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When does the website go live?


It is, URL in the last pic  or do you mean the English version? 

Thanks guys! Yea I woke up still smiling.

Just so extra excited for our future...!


----------



## 9719

Hasi said:


> It is, URL in the last pic  or do you mean the English version?
> 
> Thanks guys! Yea I woke up still smiling.
> 
> Just so extra excited for our future...!


Think I can echo the thoughts of all on forum, yes English website, cause English don't do other languages, and when can we start importing them to experience for ourselves the delights that await...


----------



## jymbob

********** said:


> Think I can echo the thoughts of all on forum, yes English website, cause English don't do other languages, and when can we start importing them to experience for ourselves the delights that await...


Open in Google Chrome, hit the Translate button 

The espresso blend sounds lovely, and I now know what Hasi looks like!


----------



## Hasi

There's a bit more to it, like English product labelling that meets UK standards. But we're on it, will keep you posted!


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> Open in Google Chrome, hit the Translate button
> 
> The espresso blend sounds lovely, and I now know what Hasi looks like!


Good idea!

Haha, Jim - do you miss my workshop tie?


----------



## 9719

jymbob said:


> Open in Google Chrome, hit the Translate button
> 
> The espresso blend sounds lovely, and I now know what Hasi looks like!


Open in anything but chrome and then translate...other browsers are available...


----------



## jymbob

********** said:


> Open in anything but chrome and then translate...other browsers are available...


True, but there's still just the one on my phone, so I didn't want to make assumptions.


----------



## PPapa

Just read through the last few dozens of posts. Sounds great!


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> There's a bit more to it, like English product labelling that meets UK standards. But we're on it, will keep you posted!


I'm surprised that's a requirement considering it's essentially a product people are buying from Austria mail order via a website.

I've had several European coffees where the label was in the mother tongue.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> I'm surprised that's a requirement considering it's essentially a product people are buying from Austria mail order via a website.
> 
> I've had several European coffees where the label was in the mother tongue.
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


I don't know what the requirements are specifically, but I guess not everybody does it by the book! ...surely we could care less  however having the feeling we may as well do it right from the beginning.


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> I don't know what the requirements are specifically, but I guess not everybody does it by the book! ...surely we could care less  however having the feeling we may as well do it right from the beginning.


Funnily enough I got a bag from Hot Roasted Love in Bielefeld in this months & box which is (unsurprisingly) labeled in German. They do include a booklt of this months coffees which include the variety, process, tasting notes etc in english so maybe just a slip of paper in the packaging translated into the destination countries language would work? It seems a bit less wasteful to me than having more stamps made up, especially if done on recycled paper.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Funnily enough I got a bag from Hot Roasted Love in Bielefeld in this months & box which is (unsurprisingly) labeled in German. They do include a booklt of this months coffees which include the variety, process, tasting notes etc in english so maybe just a slip of paper in the packaging translated into the destination countries language would work? It seems a bit less wasteful to me than having more stamps made up, especially if done on recycled paper.
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


yep, my thoughts exactly - it would also keep its originality and stuff. We'll have to figure out what needs to be on that extra slip of paper in that case


----------



## moots

Fixed that for you 



Hasi said:


> There's a bit more to it, like English product labelling that meets UK standards. But we're on it, will keep you *roasted!*


----------



## Hasi

Receiving user name and password for online shipment creation service/tool of chosen forwarder by next week - offer was based on national shipping. Only after we log in, we'll see worldwide freight costs. Holy moly, didn't expect such a procedure...

Meanwhile, we prepared our first monthly settlement  excitement! Party time!

And I've been going through offers for H1 NSF certified high-temp lubricants. Jesus, those cost a fortune!

Would be interesting to hear what grease other roasters use or recommend... ( @DavecUK maybe? )


----------



## Hasi

With all construction activities finished, it was time to pay the contractors.

Not so much party time... but we knew what would be coming as everybody had to hand in binding offers before the start. Apart from it being a good idea in general, handing in binding offers was a requirement to apply for a subsidised founder's loan from some national fund. Anyways, I've prepared the final form to be signed off by both bank and tax counsellors. Creating the lump sum I figured we're 400-something quid away from a minimum investment sum that would trigger 1500 quid of government aid for founders.

Got me a Niche for that matter.

And you know what? It never felt better to buy something that makes for a grand in cash back.






































Erm, did someone say party time?!


----------



## Hasi

Today I finally found time to open the package that's been dropped off on Monday...










A month's worth of family grocery shopping in a grease press. Funny enough, the grease price is almost equal to the press price, squared!! Sincerely hoping this is a lifetime filling  totally didn't expect a fool... erm food-save (NSF H1 and ISO certified) lubricant to be this costly.

Thought I'd quickly lube the drum bearings, which went nearly too well at first. When I tried to undo couple from grease nipple, it simply didn't move! So had to go berserk removing all panels to gain proper access to the grease nipple...










...when I ultimately had salvaged the grease nipple and couple assembly, I tried for the longest time getting to the bottom of the problem. Without success so far. But grease is in on both ends so I'll come back to that nipple some other day.

While being at it, I took up belt slack and vacuum cleaned the internals.

Makes me wonder why servicing stuff just can't run smoothly for once...


----------



## Hasi

Contributing to a crowdfunding campaign bears the problem of pulling out a receipt suitable to capitalise the purchase as company asset.

Quick email to the friendly faces at Niche got me an almost instant answer we are very delighted with!

Thank you everybody at Niche, especially James and Annie, for your super speedy solution and forwarding of a regular invoice


----------



## Hasi

Roast day late coffee break!


----------



## Hasi

Someone knows who this is for...


----------



## Hasi

With the new harvest coming to a close* and our little storage emptying slowly, but steadily, I thought about securing a few more bags to keep up current supply. I'm new to this stuff, so got on the phone with importers to talk contracting. Seems easier that I thought it'd be...

You specify quantity and time frame within which you can pull out reserved bags as you wish. Basically handles like your own external warehouse.

Contract includes current price plus a very very small storage surcharge. While market prices may vary in the meantime, costs and availability are guaranteed - planning hooray!

As it looks like by now, we can't stock a year's worth of greens in a sensible way. So contracting appears to be a suitable workaround for the time being.

* Americas - first reports from field trips sound promising btw


----------



## joey24dirt

Just want to add to this thread. I started my first pack of beans from the man, the legend @Hasi. I'll do a proper review once I'm dialled in correctly.

What I did find straight away is the packaging and label are perfect...










Little tip for anyone who hasn't noticed it yet


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Just want to add to this thread. I started my first pack of beans from the man, the legend @Hasi. I'll do a proper review once I'm dialled in correctly.
> 
> What I did find straight away is the packaging and label are perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little tip for anyone who hasn't noticed it yet


Ace!

Thanks Joey, great find 

Now, erm, nervousness on the rise... a proper review  that's the point of no return reached.


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Ace!
> 
> Thanks Joey, great find
> 
> Now, erm, nervousness on the rise... a proper review  that's the point of no return reached.


It is, and after my spanking in the lever day thread, I'm going to be thorough 

Nah all honesty, I've pulled one shot, which took waaayyy too long. 15g > 32g in about 60 seconds. These beans are darker than my norm. However...... I made a flat white and it was really tasty 

So tomorrow I've got my mate over who is looking to get a home setup. I'll get these dialled and have a little tasting session. Looking forward to it


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> It is, and after my spanking in the lever day thread, I'm going to be thorough
> 
> Nah all honesty, I've pulled one shot, which took waaayyy too long. 15g > 32g in about 60 seconds. These beans are darker than my norm. However...... I made a flat white and it was really tasty
> 
> So tomorrow I've got my mate over who is looking to get a home setup. I'll get these dialled and have a little tasting session. Looking forward to it


Haha, ok hit me!

So this is a washed typica out of La Berlina Estate in Boquete, Panama. Thank you for writing up your experience - it's thrilling to archive the unfiltered info within this thread 

Yep, they are a bit darker. Taste notes captured during sample roasting and profiling suggested to not go too light on these... toffee, creamy, praline, sweet. I'll try to work my way up the roast colour chart without pushing acidity too much. Wouldn't suit the mellow core, I believe. Also, it comes without a certain fruitiness to complement an increased acidity.

And I wanted to make sure you and @Snakehips and @MildredM have received the same roast profile so everybody can throw in an opinion?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Haha, ok hit me!
> 
> So this is a washed typica out of La Berlina Estate in Boquete, Panama. Thank you for writing up your experience - it's thrilling to archive the unfiltered info within this thread
> 
> Yep, they are a bit darker. Taste notes captured during sample roasting and profiling suggested to not go too light on these... toffee, creamy, praline, sweet. I'll try to work my way up the roast colour chart without pushing acidity too much. Wouldn't suit the mellow core, I believe. Also, it comes without a certain fruitiness to complement an increased acidity.
> 
> And I wanted to make sure you and @Snakehips and @MildredM have received the same roast profile so everybody can throw in an opinion?


That's great. I'm always open to trying different things, and I'm glad I did. I'm just eager to get it dialled to where I'm used to so I can make sure I'm not missing anything. Need to try it as espresso too  I dare say I'll spend most of my day flying high tomorrow.


----------



## Hasi

Ok, on with the news!

Today saw the first food regulatory examination. We're still in operation!  but first things first...

Guy called me while at work (not roasting but the other 9-5), saying he'd be in the area after lunch. So I was to check out, drive home and show him around.

There weren't many things he pointed out:

- get lighting right: currently just unprotected bulbs (possible contamination upon breakage) for we couldn't hang permanent LEDs yet

- get paper towels for hand wash (would have had single-use-then-machine-wash cotton towels, didn't help) @MildredM can you sew on paper as well?! 

- hand in product data sheets for packaging (EU regulation 1935/2004 conformity declaration)

- get in touch with a certified lab for product tests

- keep complete record of where our batch no.s went to and from which bag(s) they stemmed from (in case of a recall, esp. on part of a supplier)

- clearly display best before date (roasted on +6 months doesn't count) - currently thinking hard about that...

So, that's a few things added to my todo-list. But at least guy and I were talking the same language, no hard feelings and such.


----------



## Hasi

Was on the phone with a local grocer who recently went into business, as well. They showed interest in listing our coffees, as well as taking orders for individual bags such as for different roast levels and grind sizes.

If it works out, they would also want to use our beans for their tiny coffee corner. Would first need to inspect their current possibilities equipment- and taste-wise 

I've therefore also posted a retail-specific question in the Business Owners' support forum - can't place a link via Tapatalk, really.

Anyhow, keeping our fingers crossed for the time being!!


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Was on the phone with a local grocer who recently went into business, as well. They showed interest in listing our coffees, as well as taking orders for individual bags such as for different roast levels and grind sizes.
> 
> If it works out, they would also want to use our beans for their tiny coffee corner. Would first need to inspect their current possibilities equipment- and taste-wise
> 
> I've therefore also posted a retail-specific question in the Business Owners' support forum - can't place a link via Tapatalk, really.
> 
> Anyhow, keeping our fingers crossed for the time being!!


Here's a linky for you (done on tapatalk). Good luck getting your beans out there.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Here's a linky for you (done on tapatalk). Good luck getting your beans out there.


Sly as a fox... thx mate and apparent TT power user!

Was just coming back to fix it


----------



## Hasi

In other news, I've developed a little POS tool... a sample of which we were able to test recently:




























You might ask, what's that got to do with coffee... long story short we'll use the central board for steady advertising at each table.

Everything else serves the purpose of making the whole thing stay where it's supposed to be


----------



## jimbojohn55

I would be tempted to switch the board out for one of these to stop the clips disappearing









but its a great idea for POS

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A5-Quality-Wooden-Clipboard-with-Hanging-Hole-Clip-Board-Holder/352439720120?epid=2255805780&hash=item520f0b58b8:g:084AAOSwfwFcY8~3


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> I would be tempted to switch the board out for one of these to stop the clips disappearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its a great idea for POS
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A5-Quality-Wooden-Clipboard-with-Hanging-Hole-Clip-Board-Holder/352439720120?epid=2255805780&hash=item520f0b58b8:g:084AAOSwfwFcY8~3


Haha, yea I was thinking of those with a hole up the handle to maybe attach them if necessary:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grip-Clips-Money-Clip-Letter-Binder-Paper-Clamp-Silver-Bulldog-Metal-50mm-75mm/192740809972?var=&hash=item2ce03f5cf4

But this ain't a big city café full of youngsters trying to snag a souvenir...

The board is not final yet, going to be solid black melamine you can also write on with chalk pens.

Wood is final, some nice and heavy oak not only suits the place but also makes for a more wind-proof layout when placed in the beer... erm... coffee garden.

Here's some CAD screenshots, one also showing a grip hole as well as a table number...


----------



## Hasi

New arrivals! 

Hopefully get the chance to go profiling over the weekend...


----------



## Hasi

New peak reached... 14.5kg ordered, 1.5kg reserve, 1x profiling. With my Dalian Amazon that can reach a sensational 3kg/h max. output  my math says I'm busy for some 6+ hours including preparation, documentation, packaging and all the fun in between. Today's roasting session better starts early!


----------



## Hasi

just had my first little chaff fire in the collection tray. All went well, but it took me a while to locate the source - bit of luck there!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> just had my first little chaff fire in the collection tray. All went well, but it took me a while to locate the source - bit of luck there!


Whoooooooo, I clicked Like, but I don't. Maybe good to have a small warning with no damage?


----------



## Hasi

Absolutely!

CO2 extinguisher is ready but it luckily didn't need it.


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> just had my first little chaff fire in the collection tray. All went well, but it took me a while to locate the source - bit of luck there!


In case you're wondering, the like is for the 2nd sentence. Congrats on putting it out!


----------



## Batian

A few months back, another forum member and Dalian Amazon user gave me the 'heads up' re a potential fire risk.

He had had a smoulder in the area between the cooling tray and the base area below the drum. This the area where the slide shuts off the the airflow from the cooling tray.

Fortunately I already vacuum clean (after every session) the base under the cooling tray and into the cavity beyond (where the smoulder had occurred), but I know take more care following the warning and wiggle the vacuum hose around that chamber beyond the slide.

Hasi, could the same have happened to you and the smouldering debris got sucked through to the chaff tray?


----------



## Hasi

Batian said:


> A few months back, another forum member and Dalian Amazon user gave me the 'heads up' re a porential firse risk.
> 
> He had had a smoulder in the area between the cooling tray and the base area below the drum. This the area where the slide shuts off the the airflow from the cooling tray.
> 
> Fortunately I already vacuum clean (after every session) the base under the cooling tray and into the cavity beyond (where the smoulder had occurred), but I know take more care following the warning and wiggle the vacuum hose around that chamber beyond the slide.
> 
> Hasi, could the same have happened to you and the smouldering debris got sucked through to the chaff tray?


Spot on mate!

I was thinking of opening a separate thread after I found precisely what you describe.

I vacuum clean that area with a flexible extension that easily reaches into the duct - after every session.

After every roast I fully close both dampers and briefly open and close them one after the other, two or three times each. That way the fan creates a bit of negative pressure and sucks up some more debris than it would normally. You can hear chaff being swirled down the cyclone, my personal proof that it works 

The incident occurred during roasting a natural Brazilian - lots of chaff there.

Gonna take extra care in the future


----------



## Hasi

I'm done for today. Literally.


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> I'm done for today. Literally.


Great work, have yourself a beer..... or two.... or three


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Great work, have yourself a beer..... or two.... or three


In the morning?

You surely know Austrian customs...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> In the morning?
> 
> You surely know Austrian customs...


Yeah why not have a beer after work. Doesn't state what time you have finished work


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah why not have a beer after work. Doesn't state what time you have finished work


twas 3AM when I crashed into my pillow. Kids had me wake up well before 7 - yea maybe a beer would do right away


----------



## Hasi

adding the final touch on the outside is meant to include LEDs.

Ordered el cheapo Chinese ones...










Nailed it!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> adding the final touch on the outside is meant to include LEDs.
> 
> Ordered el cheapo Chinese ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it!


----------



## jymbob

That's what I always assumed RGB stood for


----------



## Hasi

Had a regular client call in today, said they'd need 1kg extra for this week's delivery. Not a problem says I, waited for the right moment to sneak out and started the engine.

Wasn't the ultimately right moment, as it turned out...

Here's the story

Cleaning up and writing off a kilo of our beloved Panamanian...


----------



## MildredM

^^^^^^ good grief


----------



## Jony

Dave, Dave, Dave,


----------



## Hasi

haha, my thoughts exactly 

but it's all good now, about to drop the next charge 

Nothing nicer than a steep learning curve, eh?

We're just lucky that we don't have a 20kg (or even bigger) roaster! Imagine all those beans being lost...


----------



## johnealey

Hi @Hasi

Whilst you have the fan assembly disassembled you may want to take a note of the (please check the main amazon thread for specifics) resister as this went on me and such a simple part yet side-lined me for a about 10 days. Bought mine from RS components in the UK for approx. £5 and have a spare just in case (along with belts etc just in case). Fortunately I noticed the fan wasn't spinning pre charging so didn't have the prospect of a bean fire to deal with.

Enjoying reading your "travels"

John


----------



## Hasi

Another note re building an online shop... late yesterday I was told that our shop was unreachable. In an attempt to fix it, I discovered something about today's interwebz that was quite new to me.

Read the full story below...

So I receive a text with an order, answering it would be nice to further test-drive our shop and providing a link to it.

No workie says the next text, so I try on my computer and it loads all nicely. Says I, please try some other device or browser because I've heard others having difficulties before... no chance no workie it repeats on the other end.

Next thing, I try the link I've provided minutes ago - no workie! Puzzled me tries again on the computer, and all is good. But only there. I check the spelling, it's all correct, all slashes and dashes are there. What could it be?!

Well, I open the website editor and re-publish everything. No effect. I re-type the URL again, now it won't open on my computer anymore!! Before, I had been using the URL saved in and suggested by my browser. Switching back to that suggestion, it worked again... wtf!?!

In the meantime I had received another text order, same procedure, no workie. D'OH forking technology!

Finally I realise the problem. Sit down, because it'll blow you away!*

The link I've sent to these people went like vb-kaffee.at/shop/ whereas the working link goes like vb-kaffee.at/Shop/

Wait, what?! Since when is a URL case sensitive?? I didn't know until the other night, but, how stupid is that?

May this serve as a heads-up for folk creating their own websites and/or online shops







so at least it may save you out there the extra hour that went into locating the issue.

Still angry, argh...

*being ironic there


----------



## jymbob

Hasi said:


> Wait, what?! Since when is a URL case sensitive?? I didn't know until the other night, but, how stupid is that?


Bizarrely, they always have been, it's just that 99% of websites will ignore case when figuring out what page you're after.

If you think about it, at its simplest, you're requesting files off another computer, and most file systems will allow "Store" and "store" as two separate files in the same directory* - there's always something to trip you up!

*I'm well aware that most websites are doing a lot more than simply serving up files, but the premise is still true


----------



## jymbob

For added fun, there's nothing in the email spec that precludes [email protected] and [email protected] being two different accounts on a given mail server


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> Bizarrely, they always have been, it's just that 99% of websites will ignore case when figuring out what page you're after.
> 
> If you think about it, at its simplest, you're requesting files off another computer, and most file systems will allow "Store" and "store" as two separate files in the same directory* - there's always something to trip you up!
> 
> *I'm well aware that most websites are doing a lot more than simply serving up files, but the premise is still true


not 100% with you, because (now that I've looked it up I can show off my incredible knowledge ) this apparently holds true for everything after the main directory, in the first place: http://www.something.wtf will not be case sensitive, but http://www.something.wtf/ThereYouGo may be. May be that is  need to look it up again to provide an answer to when it makes a difference. It still confuses me to a point where I...

just accept the fact that it seems to make 404 differences in our case


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> For added fun, there's nothing in the email spec that precludes [email protected] and [email protected] being two different accounts on a given mail server


when will the fun ever end?


----------



## Hasi

In other news, them menu card/coasters/salt'n'peppa holders are ready!










Think I've outlined it somewhere above, this sort of kit is pretty common around here to be placed in an on-premise account by either coffee, soft drinks or beer supplier. I've been approached both as the supplier and designer that I am to think up a subtle and multi-purpose table-side POS tool fitting in the restaurant. Owner wanted to split manufacturing costs, offering one side to be used for our communication/promotion/... well, on to the story telling then:










It's all about the little things 

On-site beauty shots will follow...


----------



## Hasi

Oh and my Mahlkönig Guatemala grinder is now up for sale... right here!


----------



## Hasi

The Beauty and the Be(a)st!


----------



## joey24dirt

Which is which?


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Which is which?


I think the white one may have mazzer burrs.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Which is which?


in front or behind the camera?


----------



## MildredM

Seriously, it is SO good to see some proper grinder action here . . .


----------



## Nicknak

Ooh er missus ...


----------



## Jacko112

@Hasi I tried to open an account earlier & the email link I was sent didn't work


----------



## Hasi

Jacko112 said:


> @Hasi I tried to open an account earlier & the email link I was sent didn't work


it's http://www.vb-kaffee.at/shop

I'm sorry to have changed the upper case S to a lower case s  stupid 21st Century internet has case sensitive subs...


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> it's http://www.vb-kaffee.at/shop
> 
> I'm sorry to have changed the upper case S to a lower case s  stupid 21st Century internet has case sensitive subs...


Can you not put in a redirect on one of them so they both work?


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Can you not put in a redirect on one of them so they both work?


see, that kind of expert am I 

will have a look at it!


----------



## Hasi

UPDATE TIME!

We're doing not too bad so far, soon to sell our 500th batch. A big thank you to all who've shown interest, supoorted us, provided feedback and spread the word so far!

In the meantime, in a few lucky twists of fate we're facing three bigger business opportunities I'm going to report once the time is ripe to talk about 'em. Excitement ahead!!

Currently, the major show stopper is plant size (that goes hand in hand with batch size) and all manual packaging. We're waiting for a nearby company to move out so we can rent and adapt the premises. More on that as soon as it's official 

For the time being, I'm focusing on getting our name out to the people. What strategy would fit me, automotive maniac in 1st degree, better than...

Serious business means serious wheels.

After a bit of research and look-out I met a very intriguing chap who specialises in importing and restoring US classic cars. I've totally fallen for Series II Chevrolet trucks by now.

Talking to this guy revealed they're just about to finish work on their own showcase shop truck. Wasn't meant to be sold, but a 100% match to what I've envisioned! So we came to an agreement quickly 

So, here's what started as means for presentation of their skill set, a complete strip down (à la@jimbojohn55), and high quality rebuild, using factory-new engine, carb, ignition, radiators, electrics, gearbox, drive train, exhaust, suspension, brakes, interior, other bits and bobs, you name it.

It'll be fully reassambled within the next couple weeks. Then it shall get some genuine Hasi graphic treatment (currently doing layouts for some subtle branding)...

Ladies and Gentlemen, here goes our shop truck project!

[IMG alt="IMG_20190623_102617.thumb.jpg.67d1d90879ac78a4e0a2f14e541dae7c.jpg" data-fileid="30318"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190623_102617.thumb.jpg.67d1d90879ac78a4e0a2f14e541dae7c.jpg[/IMG]

btw, we may need to stay incognito on different occasions (like a classic car event prohibiting advertising or me driving it to my 9-5 ). For this case, we'll have some magnetic foil full of puns to go over the logo. I've done the artwork just yesterday... here's a teaser:

[IMG alt="IMG_20190622_225150.thumb.jpg.0479d12deec7904c5f32cc64565037ff.jpg" data-fileid="30319"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190622_225150.thumb.jpg.0479d12deec7904c5f32cc64565037ff.jpg[/IMG]

You see what I did there? 

PS: it's not like I didn't name this thread randomly...


----------



## jimbojohn55

looks amazing, that's a beast ?, are you going to put a cover on the back?


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> looks amazing, that's a beast , are you going to put a cover on the back?


She is a beast!
Rated 285HP on the dyno, where she had the carburetter optimised.
But a friendly one, I'm not likely too floor it...

comes with easily removable wooden sides - post and beam style. Looking into the options once in my hands. What I do know now, though, is the bed will feature fantastic wood/chrome linings (stay tuned for details!!) so kinda torn about whether or what to put over it 
She'll surely have a great and easy second life with us, but every now and then she'll receive a bedful of coffee bags  these need securing and weather protection for sure!


----------



## Nicknak

@Hasi congratulations , is that 500 kg or 500 roasting sessions ? Impressive either way in a short time .. New premises wow .. I hope it does well .. They need to sort the suspension out it is a bit low for you and obstacles ?


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> @Hasi congratulations , is that 500 kg or 500 roasting sessions ? Impressive either way in a short time .. New premises wow .. I hope it does well .. They need to sort the suspension out it is a bit low for you and obstacles


Ha!
500 both, as it's our 1kg roaster still 

Premises will likely take until 2020 

Suspension is not in there yet, resting on its rubber end bushings  going that low would require massive body work mate (relocating inner wheel arches, raising bed etc.) not gonna happen! She will stay true to her origins, even the green colour is 99% what she looked like before restoration.


----------



## ashcroc

You going for air bags so you can really load her up (& drop her right down for the shows)?


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> You going for air bags so you can really load her up (& drop her right down for the shows)?


unfortunately pump and compressor would need to go somewhere more or less visible (most likely on the bed), also in Austria you can't really get such a retrofit through MOT... so no inflation there


----------



## jimbojohn55

I think you should get something else and stay true to your Rover motor heritage, at the same time Chevrolet were making your pick up a much more refined project was hatched at Morris by the black ops performance and stealth wing of the wider BMC corporation, building on the strengths of the US pick up and teaming it with the latest design and wind tunnel testing in a narrow alley between the Longbridge canteen and the toilet block.

Capable of hauling a massive 250kg, with ultra skinny tires for less drag it could red line at 5000 rpm taking you to blistering 77mph with a 0-60 mph of 38 seconds ?, even faster when travelling downhill on wet cobbles with a full load.

If you start looking for one, my tip is go for the Mk 3 it had a heater as standard


----------



## Nicknak

Or a true Rover


----------



## Hasi

erm... no


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> erm... no


 Yes I know which one I'd pick as well ...bye bye Sophie


----------



## jimbojohn55

Nicknak said:


> Yes I know which one I'd pick as well ...bye bye Sophie


 I agree &#8230;&#8230;.and hello Morris !


----------



## Hasi

won't help, already bought her


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> won't help, already bought her


 The VB sign writing gave it away ... You could get Morris for your trips to the UK though , more suited to our gentle way of life ?


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> The VB sign writing gave it away ... You could get Morris for your trips to the UK though , more suited to our gentle way of life


sign is Photoshop only for the time being 

gentle way of life... ha! If my coffee won't wake you up, my shop truck will


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> sign is Photoshop only for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gentle way of life... ha! If my coffee won't wake you up, my shop truck will


 What are you going to call the brash , loud ,heavy bodied confederate lady ??


----------



## jimbojohn55

'Morris the green monster' ?

'The Green Bean Machine' ?

'Chevrolatte' ?

The 'M1 concrete slab breaker' ?

Is there a prize?


----------



## Hasi

luckily nobody mentioned Melania or Trumpet or similar...

just hours ago I said to my woman that this thing needed a name! 

how about...










Little Miss Neat










Little Miss Busy










Mr. Strong


----------



## MildredM

Or the Mildred-mobile  (as in Bat-mobile)


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Or the Mildred-mobile  (as in Bat-mobile)


so you're saying you're an old bat?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> so you're saying you're an old bat?


 ? it would appear you are the joker ?


----------



## Hasi

that would require (a Reliant) Robin to make ultimate sense... ?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> that would require (a Reliant) Robin to make ultimate sense... ?


 Ka-POW ?


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> so you're saying you're an old bat?


 I might not have used OLD ?..


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> I might not have used OLD ..


aww forgive my non-nativity, me thinksed [old bat] to be a technical term 

Furthermore, the original Batmobile was developed by Italian coachbuilder Ghia (acquired by Ford in 1970) and received US Design Patent No. 205,998 in 1966. That makes it... kinda... old 
I looked it up tbh!


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> aww forgive my non-nativity, me thinksed [old bat] to be a technical term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, the original Batmobile was developed by Italian coachbuilder Ghia (acquired by Ford in 1970) and received US Design Patent No. 205,998 in 1966. That makes it... kinda... old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked it up tbh!


 I think @MildredM turned off her computer in disgust ????? .. Ill take your word for the history and the rest ................


----------



## Hasi

As we're nearing arrival of our future blast from the past, I'll pin up some images of the restoration process.

What do we have here...










A 1970 Chevy C-10 Long Bed, straight outta Florida. Has seen some use but no literal punishment, solid starting point that. Let it begin!










Whoops, an inline six? Just you wait...




























And after a couple degrees of separation it's time for a shower. 400bar and 180C:



















much nicer to work on now!


----------



## Hasi

After checking frame and replacing stuff where needed, some fresh paint please!


----------



## Jollybean

Yet another restoration thread I am going to enjoy. Looking forward to more updates ?


----------



## Hasi

Paint done... almost 
But first things first - a little insulation here and there:



















And some attention to detail


----------



## Jollybean

That was a quick response to my request - thanks. She is looking great. How are the oily bits?


----------



## Hasi

Now let's get that motor running...










Complete overhaul, we like  especially that it's a V8  namely a 5.7l (350cui) Chevy L48  but it's so... grey. How on earth could this go in here:










Well...










That's more like it!

Now throw it in...










Hooray and up she rises!


----------



## Hasi

Jollybean said:


> That was a quick response to my request - thanks. She is looking great. How are the oily bits?


 see above


----------



## Jollybean

Great service and a fantastic job. Now to test you. How does she sound?


----------



## Hasi

Jollybean said:


> Great service and a fantastic job. Now to test you. How does she sound?


 great of course! However, no evidence today, because exhaust hasn't been connected yet - respective update will follow on the weekend, hopefully!


----------



## Hasi

Not too far away from finally taking our Chevrolatte (naming courtesy of@jimbojohn55 ) to the road.

Will do some beauty shots when she's finished, lots of details to be discovered  stay tuned!


----------



## Jollybean

She's a beaut Hasi. Very envious. Looking forward to the road trip and soundtrack at the weekend. Any plans to change the emblem on the tailgate to Chevrolatte?


----------



## Hasi

Jollybean said:


> She's a beaut Hasi. Very envious. Looking forward to the road trip and soundtrack at the weekend. Any plans to change the emblem on the tailgate to Chevrolatte?


 Cheers mate!

Oh the original lettering (punched in) and tailgate, very very lucky to having found an immaculate example ? usually bent, dented, rusty or gone. I've seen one famous project where lettering was changed (http://roadstershop.com/galleries/roadster-shop-craftsman-c-10/) , but that's a shipload of work involved!


----------



## MildredM

Absolutely love this ????


----------



## Cooffe

@Hasi what exhaust are you putting on it? Straight through stainless with that 350 5.7 block would sound absolutely mint, and probably legal at that age too.


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> @Hasi what exhaust are you putting on it? Straight through stainless with that 350 5.7 block would sound absolutely mint, and probably legal at that age too.


 It's got Sanderson QP1000 cast iron performance headers. Well, exhaust manifolds to be precise (however, pretty interesting anti return pressure internals - if you're interested: https://www.sandersonheaders.com/images/product/QP1000 Cutaway_600_1.jpeg)
After that, it's all stainless: x-pipe and a pair of mufflers. Decided to *not* letting exhaust tips face downward so I don't wake up my neighbours too much... there will still be quite some rumble 

I don't know about legality of straight pipes around here (officials can be super strict), but it sounds just brutal and I don't know whether I'd really want that for a company car tbh ?


----------



## Nicknak

She look great ?


----------



## Marocchino

What a project - I'm afraid I love the TV shows that carry out restorations on classic cars so stumbling upon your thread has been a bonus. From your enjoyable photo story, it looks like a fine example of a ground up restoration :good:


----------



## Hasi

Marocchino said:


> What a project - I'm afraid I love the TV shows that carry out restorations on classic cars so stumbling upon your thread has been a bonus. From your enjoyable photo story, it looks like a fine example of a ground up restoration


ha!
yea I could watch that stuff all day - Jay Leno's Garage episode on the '67 Holley C10 shop truck had quite some influence on my vision 

She's in better-than-showroom quality now, hopefully serves us well for a looong time! Hauling coffee sacks and deliveries alike. But also drive her to different shows and events throughout the year, which should return some investment through advertising 

Oh, forgot my all-important sketch...:


----------



## jj-x-ray

How have I missed this!
Awesome resto, very good choice of colours. 
Can't wait to hear her, V8s rule
I think you'll be easily recognised by sight and sound  great marketing!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino

Fantastic! Very much looks like your vision with the sketch has been fully realised and hope the truck works for you and your business as you originally planned.

Mrs Marocchino and I enjoy these car shows. Jay Leno, Wheeler Dealers and Fast 'n' Loud are particular favourites.

Hope the sketch finds room as a framed addition to your office wall :classic_biggrin:


----------



## Hasi

jj-x-ray said:


> How have I missed this!
> Awesome resto, very good choice of colours.
> Can't wait to hear her, V8s rule
> I think you'll be easily recognised by sight and sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great marketing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Yea, shame on you! ?
But you're excused, I didn't really say much before last night...! About the project that is.

Absolutely - I'd always choose a V8 over any other engine, no matter what. 

Re marketing, you got me there :angel: I mean, it's mixing business with pleasure all the way.



Marocchino said:


> Fantastic! Very much looks like your vision with the sketch has been fully realised and hope the truck works for you and your business as you originally planned.
> 
> Mrs Marocchino and I enjoy these car shows. Jay Leno, Wheeler Dealers and Fast 'n' Loud are particular favourites.
> 
> Hope the sketch finds room as a framed addition to your office wall :classic_biggrin:


 Cheers mate!
Ha, great idea re print-out! Will do


----------



## iroko

Very nice, I do like American pickup trucks. Another fan of classic car resto shows. ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

did I say chevrolatte ? I remember suggesting the green goblin...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; nah your right stick with chevrolatte


----------



## Cooffe

If it was a V6 you could say it has a V6(0) ?


----------



## Hasi

Just a sneak peek under the bonnet... she's all done and gone to get her MOT approval today 










Hopefully will get the chance to do a proper photo shooting still this week!
Most importantly though, can't wait taking her for a riiiide


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Just a sneak peek under the bonnet... she's all done and gone to get her MOT approval today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully will get the chance to do a proper photo shooting still this week!
> Most importantly though, can't wait taking her for a riiiide


Ooh. Plenty space for a coffee machine & grinder under that hood!


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Ooh. Plenty space for a coffee machine & grinder under that hood!


let me think that up for a second  with a nice idle RPM, grinder could just be bolted onto drive shaft. A lever machine that plumbs into cooling system (only need to fit a cold climate thermostat at 92C).

Nailed it! ...goes straight into workshop to kick off the new project.


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> let me think that up for a second  with a nice idle RPM, grinder could just be bolted onto drive shaft. A lever machine that plumbs into cooling system (only need to fit a cold climate thermostat at 92C).Nailed it! ...goes straight into workshop to kick off the new project.


Better make it a hx so you don't get any cross contamination.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Better make it a hx so you don't get any cross contamination.


man up! pfff cross contamination...


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> man up! pfff cross contamination...


On a slightly connected note. I recommend Evans waterless coolant instead of water & antifreeze.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> On a slightly connected note. I recommend Evans waterless coolant instead of water & antifreeze.


actually thought Volvic or maybe a BWT filter... 

but yes, absolutely. Used Evans previously, thanks to Rimmer Bros.


----------



## Hasi

MOT'd and exhibited at a trade fair ? unfortunately our logo didn't go on in time. At least we've got our flaming cup stickers and slapped them on everywhere ?

Speed shop guys and me likewise noted how magnetic our pickup truck would be to visitors. People would be snooping around, inside and underneath all the time - asking questions, enquiring a purchase and even a 1:1 rebuild ?

Tells me we're right on track with hitting the road as much as possible making deliveries as well as taking her to meetings and shows. With our logo on, that is ?


----------



## Marocchino

Lovely achievement - if I had to look at that beauty parked on my drive every day, I'm sure it would never fail to bring a smile to my face. ? Hope you'll have a lot of fun with it. ?


----------



## Hasi

Marocchino said:


> Lovely achievement - if I had to look at that beauty parked on my drive every day, I'm sure it would never fail to bring a smile to my face.  Hope you'll have a lot of fun with it.


that's the idea! 
mixing business with pleasure while maintaining/sporting a positive attitude. The last thing we want on the road is coming across as aggressive or competitive - therefore model and colour choice. However, flooring brings roaring ...at 365hp


----------



## Marocchino

Good to hear about your thought process underpinning the project, particularly in relation to the colour choice. Don't think there's any room on the road for aggressive macho behaviour. ?


----------



## Hasi

Marocchino said:


> Good to hear about your thought process underpinning the project, particularly in relation to the colour choice. Don't think there's any room on the road for aggressive macho behaviour.


stupid enough, I've had different cars that attracted aggressive behaviour in my rear mirror for some reason. Ok, I like horsepower and a sporty look. But it doesn't make me a street racer. Especially in a branded company car folk should stick to the rules and be defensive at all times. The less provocative the looks, the less stress to stay in line.
Now looking so much forward to relaxed country road cruising


----------



## MildredM

A. Mazing ? ? ?

It looks fantastic and so at home strutting it's stuff at the trade fair show ? ? well done YOU!!!!!


----------



## Marocchino

Sounds like a plan ......ever thought about a towbar with a highly polished converted Airstream attached to it, all fitted out with a nice period coffee machine and grinder set up. Think of the queues at those shows


----------



## Nicknak

Wow it looks lovely .. Road trip is required ..


----------



## Fez

Looks fantastic man! I agree, think you need to do another road trip to the UK


----------



## Hasi

Thank you everybody!
Road trip is a done deal, she's also got electric ignition and rear air suspension - so M25 can kiss my derriere this time around 



Marocchino said:


> Sounds like a plan ......ever thought about a towbar with a highly polished converted Airstream attached to it, all fitted out with a nice period coffee machine and grinder set up. Think of the queues at those shows


actually yes 
she's had one of those ugly step-on rear bumpers with a towing hook attached but we went back to original chrome bumper and no hook.

BUT... I've got something in mind that goes on the bed  later down the line...


----------



## Agentb

i've just stumbled into this V8-Kaffee thread, we need some v8 audio to go with the amazing photos. It will attract positive attention, and needs a few sackfuls of beans in the back to give you that plantation owner look :good:


----------



## Hasi

Agentb said:


> i've just stumbled into this V8-Kaffee thread, we need some v8 audio to go with the amazing photos. It will attract positive attention, and needs a few sackfuls of beans in the back to give you that plantation owner look


will do! everything


----------



## iroko

That looks super cool, looking forward to some more pics. ? ?


----------



## Hasi

Agentb said:


> i've just stumbled into this V8-Kaffee thread, we need some v8 audio to go with the amazing photos. It will attract positive attention, and needs a few sackfuls of beans in the back to give you that plantation owner look


oh... almost forgot... rocking chair and banjo, according to @Nicknak
now just need to learn how to, erm, rock


----------



## Agentb

... and big moustache and white straw hat. :good:


----------



## MildredM

..... and Ice Cream. You must have Ice Cream ? ???


----------



## Nicknak

I want to know when are we going to get a picture of you driving it ,with a big silly grin on your face ???


----------



## Hasi

Agentb said:


> ... and big moustache and white straw hat.


first big moustache...


Nicknak said:


> I want to know when are we going to get a picture of you driving it ,with a big silly grin on your face


...then big grin.

(if still visible underneath big moustache, that is)


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> ..... and Ice Cream. You must have Ice Cream


we need to talk business, Mrs. Ice Cream


----------



## filthynines

@Hasi dear boy, I've been going through this thread waiting to see info about your ventilation arrangement, but didn't see anything other than a gaping hole in your wall! Could I please have some more info, because we've spent the last hour creating a health hazard for our neighbours. Please and thank you!


----------



## Hasi

filthynines said:


> @Hasi dear boy, I've been going through this thread waiting to see info about your ventilation arrangement, but didn't see anything other than a gaping hole in your wall! Could I please have some more info, because we've spent the last hour creating a health hazard for our neighbours. Please and thank you!


Sorry mate, didn't get notified somehow...










this is it 
125mm tubing, a radial fan in the box, then out - no filters required as per permit. We're based amidst farms and we all know how much more their stuff smells all day... and night!


----------



## filthynines

That looks the proper job, very nice! Unfortunately the smelliest output near to our roasting space comes from my son (several metres and walls away, you'll be pleased to know!), so we are quite conspicuous!


----------



## Hasi

I've planned to install a fume hood with metal filters as you'd find in catering kitchens. Didn't happen just yet ...also we're not obliged to


----------



## filthynines

While I've got you, @Hasi what's your Artisan hardware set-up, and how are you finding it? Please and thank you!


----------



## Hasi

Connected MyPCLab via Modbus, two dual RTD probes (custom made, 3mm sheaths, from Thermosense UK) that keep PIDs alive while sending data to Artisan.

How am I finding it? It's not that difficult at all, MyPCLab sits in plain sight right on top of roaster control box.  Seriously though, it annoyed me somewhat that readings on PIDs and Artisan are that far apart. After I've had a mate professionally calibrate probes in Artisan, I don't look at on-board LCDs anymore these days... during warm-up it tells me a thing or two, but that's it. Still a bit fightening that there's almost a 30C difference.


----------



## filthynines

Hasi said:


> Connected MyPCLab via Modbus, two dual RTD probes (custom made, 3mm sheaths, from Thermosense UK) that keep PIDs alive while sending data to Artisan.
> 
> How am I finding it? It's not that difficult at all, MyPCLab sits in plain sight right on top of roaster control box.  Seriously though, it annoyed me somewhat that readings on PIDs and Artisan are that far apart. After I've had a mate professionally calibrate probes in Artisan, I don't look at on-board LCDs anymore these days... during warm-up it tells me a thing or two, but that's it. Still a bit fightening that there's almost a 30C difference.


 I'm ashamed to say I chuckled at your joke at the start...

30C is a big difference. Where do your probes sit, and what do they measure? Think if I scan back through you might have posted a graph at some point...


----------



## Hasi

well, they're still in their original location (just exchanged factory probes for duals with identical sheath lengths):

BT sits between sight glass and hopper inlet
ET sits centered below drum in back plate (access through rear panel)

Hope this will help


----------



## Hasi

btw...










one or another green bean has made its way to us


----------



## Jacko112

Ooh do I sense another group buy @Hasi?


----------



## Hasi




----------



## filthynines

Hasi said:


> well, they're still in their original location (just exchanged factory probes for duals with identical sheath lengths):
> 
> BT sits between sight glass and hopper inlet
> ET sits centered below drum in back plate (access through rear panel)
> 
> Hope this will help


 Super helpful as always. Thanks @Hasi


----------



## Hasi

filthynines said:


> Super helpful as always. Thanks @Hasi


sure thing mate!


----------



## Hasi

on with the madness!
We've decided not to do any form of advertising right at the beginning. However, we wanted to represent our brand on our belongings... so far there's a branded garage door  that will be home to aforementioned pickup truck as well as giving access to our green bean storage:










Also, a decal has been added on each front door of our van:










It reflects the old school approach as it will go on the Chevy (once we have it with us )... anyhow, super happy with the result!

After all, we've been featured in a local news magazine - now it's about time to drive our name around town a bit


----------



## Peterpatter

@Hasi I really enjoyed reading your journey to setting up your own roasting business, and it's really helpful that you went through all the different steps, including the little things that are so easy to overlook! You did an amazing job! I was wondering how things are going now, as your last update was back in November? I was also wondering where you purchased your Dalian, and how you decided on where to source your beans?


----------

